# Lumber Cost for New Sulcata House



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 14, 2021)

So far is Zero. Here is what people have brought me so far


Lumber has gotten expensive so I decided to use reclaimed lumber from demo being done here in town or close by. All I have to do is remove some nails. Today I heard someone dropping lumber out front. So I walked from the back yard and found a guy that I did a favor for a couple weeks dropping off about 20 No 1 used treated 2x4s. All this wood was delivered without charge from friends or people I've just met.The old Mongoose bike was a gift also. I found it a home just hasn't been picked up yet. Small Town living is Great.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow Len. That is the way to go. You're a smart feller!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 14, 2021)

Tom said:


> Wow Len. That is the way to go. You're a smart feller!


I don't know what a No 2 untreated eight foot 2x4 cost on the west coast but it's around $10 here if you can find them.. And on the bottom of this pile are 3 sheets of 3/4 inch of plywood.I can't imagine how much they cost today.


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I don't know what a No 2 untreated eight foot 2x4 cost on the west coast but it's around $10 here if you can find them.. And on the bottom of this pile are 3 sheets of 3/4 inch of plywood.I can't imagine how much they cost today.


Too much. They cost too much now.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 18, 2021)

Got more free boards Wednesday, This time he brought about 30 treated for ground contact 5/4 inch decking boards. Going to make a nicer looking barrier wall separating Walker and Galloper. Here's what it looks like now from both sides.


I'm building the new wall on my driveway out front in panels to be put together when completed. This is what it's going to look like.

I pulled the panels apart some in this pic to show how they will interlock with each other to make it more secure.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow, great job, doing 3 things at once...
Building a new structure, Saving $ (Great), and diverting something useful from the landfill.
Kudo's


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 18, 2021)

Trust in Len. Lots of knowledge & wisdom down there in the Northern Neck of VA.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 18, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Wow, great job, doing 3 things at once...
> Building a new structure, Saving $ (Great), and diverting something useful from the landfill.
> Kudo's


Thanks, I'm old enough to have never been part of the throw away generation. also i like to save money.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 18, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Trust in Len. Lots of knowledge & wisdom down there in the Northern Neck of VA.


Thanks Mark, but I'm sure some here would argue that point with you.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 19, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Thanks Mark, but I'm sure some here would argue that point with you.


It is aptly named Ingenuity. Has nothing to the so called requirements of school taught education. It is simply beautiful to watch in action how else would a stock tank pool with filter, chicken coop trailer, and monster of a rainwater collection co-exist in Harmony! Get 'em Len!


----------



## Jan A (Jun 20, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is aptly named Ingenuity. Has nothing to the so called requirements of school taught education. It is simply beautiful to watch in action how else would a stock tank pool with filter, chicken coop trailer, and monster of a rainwater collection co-exist in Harmony! Get 'em Len!


It's illegal to collect your rainwater in the Republic of Boulder. OTOH, they only collect your compost material every other week, so the flies around your trash bins are unbelieveable if you're a responsible citizen. Fortunately, I was not. I thought that was what garbage disposals are for (except for potato peels & mass quantities of lettuce--been there, done that!!)


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 21, 2021)

Jan A said:


> It's illegal to collect your rainwater in the Republic of Boulder. OTOH, they only collect your compost material every other week, so the flies around your trash bins are unbelieveable if you're a responsible citizen. Fortunately, I was not. I thought that was what garbage disposals are for (except for potato peels & mass quantities of lettuce--been there, done that!!)


I thought Communism was illegal in the US? Him better restudy my History! Although its not like you have to wait long for the next rain shower! Stay dry and don't rust!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 21, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> So far is Zero. Here is what people have brought me so far
> View attachment 327166
> View attachment 327167
> Lumber has gotten expensive so I decided to use reclaimed lumber from demo being done here in town or close by. All I have to do is remove some nails. Today I heard someone dropping lumber out front. So I walked from the back yard and found a guy that I did a favor for a couple weeks dropping off about 20 No 1 used treated 2x4s. All this wood was delivered without charge from friends or people I've just met.The old Mongoose bike was a gift also. I found it a home just hasn't been picked up yet. Small Town living is Great.



What town is this!??? (Don’t answer that on a computer)....

I am on my way!!!!! 
Wow!!! How fantastic!
Forget your tortoise.....
Build ME a shed to live in!!!!
I promise I will clean the dishes every night for you and your family! ?
and get a job delivering papers on that bike!
You have AWSOME neighbors!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Jun 21, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Got more free boards Wednesday, This time he brought about 30 treated for ground contact 5/4 inch decking boards. Going to make a nicer looking barrier wall separating Walker and Galloper. Here's what it looks like now from both sides.
> View attachment 327452
> View attachment 327451
> I'm building the new wall on my driveway out front in panels to be put together when completed. This is what it's going to look like.
> ...



Wow!
A tortoise with its own boardwalk??
What’s next ??..... rides? ?
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 21, 2021)

I put the new barrier up this morning before it got hot.


----------



## Jan A (Jun 21, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> thought Communism was illegal in the US? Him better restudy my History! Although its not like you have to wait long for the next rain shower! Stay dry and don't rust!


It's why I got the H out of there. It's much wetter here in Oklahoma, but no one's on you about collecting your rainwater to use on your property like they are in Boulder.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 25, 2021)

I built the insulated base for the new house today. It measures 4x6 feet. This is a pic of whats going to be the bottom of the base. I sealed the seam where the two pieces of wood met using spray glue 3 inch duct tape with 4 inch reinforced foil tape on top.

I added 2 runners to keep the house off the ground

Flipped it over and added the floor supports

Insulated with urethane

Put a piece of 6 mil poly down to work as a vapor barrier

Then the plywood


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 3, 2021)

The house is coming along slowly. Yesterday and today I worked on the top. I framed it out yesterday and today I insulated it. I started with air cell armaflex type insulation. Taped the joints together with the red tape

Then a layer of styrofoam

and another layer of styrofoam alternating the joints.

Then 6 mil poly

Put the luan on and a couple screws to hold in place

while coating it with linseed oil

After about an hour I unscrewed it, flipped it over and coated the other side then screwed it down permanently.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Aug 3, 2021)

Len, looking good, coming along nicely. Suitable for Earthquake country here in Cali.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 4, 2021)

This morning I put the shower pan liner on the roof. I had to piece it together because the scrap pieces I had that in past years were used for turtle ponds were not quite long enough.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I put the new barrier up this morning before it got hot.
> View attachment 327660
> View attachment 327661


That really looks nice. A nice, clean look.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 5, 2021)

Got some work on the house the last couple days with the cooler and dry weather. Finished the wall insulation using 2 layers squeezed down to 3.5 inches.

Finished the exterior walls

Got the door flaps installed, 8 layers using 6 mil poly and 4 of a heaver transparent vinyl.


Got the floor down using 3 different types of left over flooring. Before installing the flooring I got 4 heavy coats of oil base paint on the wood below the flooring. Put the heater diagonally in a corner and hung a heat panel on the wall.

Need to order a heat pad, build a ramp to the door and cosmetic work to the outside.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 5, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Got some work on the house the last couple days with the cooler and dry weather. Finished the wall insulation using 2 layers squeezed down to 3.5 inches.
> View attachment 332320
> Finished the exterior walls
> View attachment 332321
> ...



Hi! 
I am in trouble after the storm Ida blew apart my tort shed.
I am Soooooo glad, thankful, and appreciate that you posted pictures and steps!!!!!
Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!

Now I have an idea of how to build another one from scratch.
I looked for Toms housing plans but they seem to be taken off of this site.
I didn’t get around to asking him to repost his plans. 
So… thanks again!!!
And wish me luck!
I only hope the one I build is HALF as nice as yours!!! 
You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Jan A (Sep 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi!
> I am in trouble after the storm Ida blew apart my tort shed.
> I am Soooooo glad, thankful, and appreciate that you posted pictures and steps!!!!!
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!
> ...


Yours can be twice as nice....all you have to do is kidnap Turtulas-Lens & his materials.... oh, wait he has guard sulcatas & some guard dogs...never mind...


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 5, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Yours can be twice as nice....all you have to do is kidnap Turtulas-Lens & his materials.... oh, wait he has guard sulcatas & some guard dogs...never mind...



Maybe we can make a trade or I could just move in??? 
That space heater is good enough for me!
Just throw me a piece of squash once in awhile and I’ll be good to go! ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll tell ya, My heart goes out to all you Tort Folks that were in the way of Ida. My heart goes out to you and your familily's and all your Tort kids that may have had to ride out the storm outside. My younger sis Lives about 40 Mi from Annapolis Md. where the tornado struck and she said the Skies were very surreal.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Sep 5, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Got some work on the house the last couple days with the cooler and dry weather. Finished the wall insulation using 2 layers squeezed down to 3.5 inches.
> View attachment 332320
> Finished the exterior walls
> View attachment 332321
> ...


FYI, It's the layers of "dead" air that is trapped in the layers of insulation that does the insulating. If a higher rating of insulating is needed, yo need to go from a 2 x 4" wall to a 2 x 6" wall/ceiling. Just sayin....?


----------



## Jan A (Sep 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Maybe we can make a trade or I could just move in???
> That space heater is good enough for me!
> Just throw me a piece of squash once in awhile and I’ll be good to go! ?


If you promise to cook, i'm sure somethin' can be worked out, even if you have to bring Sally along!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Sep 5, 2021)

Jan A said:


> If you promise to cook, i'm sure somethin' can be worked out, even if you have to bring Sally along!!


Oh, Dang....I Love this place...! There can be tension here , BUT there is a whole lotta Love here too!??????


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 6, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> FYI, It's the layers of "dead" air that is trapped in the layers of insulation that does the insulating. If a higher rating of insulating is needed, yo need to go from a 2 x 4" wall to a 2 x 6" wall/ceiling. Just sayin....?


The only dead air space that truly works as an insulator is a vacuum. The greater density of fiberglass insulation the better the insulation value.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Sep 6, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> The only dead air space that truly works as an insulator is a vacuum. The greater density of fiberglass insulation the better the insulation value.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Sep 6, 2021)

Sure, You are right, But we are NOT talking about vacuum bottle walls. 
We are talking about standard building insulation. which works by holding trapped pockets of air that insulate.

"Because glass is naturally a bad conductor of heat, it was the logical base substance to use for an insulating material. Once the Owens Corning brains figured out how to turn glass into fiber material, they were off to the races — their new fiberglass creation could catch air between the multitude of layers of spun glass and prevent the heat from traveling through it. That both keeps heat inside on cold days and outside during the dog days of summer"




__





How Does Fiberglass Insulation Work


Learn how fiberglass insulation works and how by installing it in your attic you can save yourself a ton of money on energy costs.




standardinsulatingco.com


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 6, 2021)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Sure, You are right, But we are NOT talking about vacuum bottle walls.
> We are talking about standard building insulation. which works by holding trapped pockets of air that insulate.
> 
> "Because glass is naturally a bad conductor of heat, it was the logical base substance to use for an insulating material. Once the Owens Corning brains figured out how to turn glass into fiber material, they were off to the races — their new fiberglass creation could catch air between the multitude of layers of spun glass and prevent the heat from traveling through it. That both keeps heat inside on cold days and outside during the dog days of summer"
> ...


I'm talking about life experiencies, I started working in the insulation trade In 1968 and learned sometimes you get better results when thinking outside the box and books and going against recommended industry procedures. I retired 19 years ago and still enjoy insulating things properly and cutting energy cost at the same time.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 6, 2021)

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/b8/08/ECFFA38E-CC40-4138-93BB-A2239B56E72E/tmp.gif


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 6, 2021)

?‍


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 11, 2021)

Got the ramp done and painted the house white

Ordered a 18x24 inch Stanfield heat mat. When it arrives I can wire everything up.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 12, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Got the ramp done and painted the house white
> View attachment 332575
> Ordered a 18x24 inch Stanfield heat mat. When it arrives I can wire everything up.



GORGEOUS!!!!
I am building one as we speak!
I hope it looks half as nice.??? ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 12, 2021)

Galloper decided to check out her new house today.


Yesterday she walked up to the poly and turned around and went back down the ramp. She stayed inside about an hour before coming back out. She went in her old house for the night.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 12, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Galloper decided to check out her new house today.
> View attachment 332661
> View attachment 332662
> Yesterday she walked up to the poly and turned around and went back down the ramp. She stayed inside about an hour before coming back out. She went in her old house for the night.



Please tell me how long it takes for her to get used to it. How long before she stays in there for the whole night. ?


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Sep 12, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Galloper decided to check out her new house today.
> View attachment 332661
> View attachment 332662
> Yesterday she walked up to the poly and turned around and went back down the ramp. She stayed inside about an hour before coming back out. She went in her old house for the night.


Sometimes it hard to get used to new Digg's. But once it happens, it's heaven in the new house!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 12, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please tell me how long it takes for her to get used to it. How long before she stays in there for the whole night. ?





Chefdenoel10 said:


> Please tell me how long it takes for her to get used to it. How long before she stays in there for the whole night. ?


She has been in the yard the whole time I've been building it. So she is used to it being there. When she went into it today I wasn't sure if she would come out today or spend the night in it. Sulcatas don't like change but this was a gradual change so she took right to it. When I put Donald and Tomi outside in their new enclosures they both started going in the houses for the night on day one. I've never had a problem with any sulcata not using the house's I've built for them or one of the heated crocks when they are smaller and staying outside.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 12, 2021)

Man,I wish I could find free wood . It's crazy how high priced it is right now .I turned a plastic storage box into a small tortoises house .


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 13, 2021)

Got the heat mat this afternoon and installed it. It take long for Galloper to check it out. She came in and sniffed it, walked over it and walked around a bit and then went back outside.




Tonight she has chosen to sleep outside in a corner in her yard.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 13, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Got the heat mat this afternoon and installed it. It take long for Galloper to check it out. She came in and sniffed it, walked over it and walked around a bit and then went back outside.
> View attachment 332701
> View attachment 332702
> View attachment 332703
> ...



But….
But…..
Her house is nicer than MINE!??
How is it that she wants to sleep in a yard??


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 13, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> But….
> But…..
> Her house is nicer than MINE!??
> How is it that she wants to sleep in a yard??


I guess she knows it's going to be a warm night.


----------



## Jan A (Sep 13, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I guess she knows it's going to be a warm night.


Or she's unhappy that the radiant heat panel isn't a tv set! But great job on the house for her!!


----------



## jeff kushner (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice Len, really nice and your guys look fantastic too. I was thinking SOMD when I saw the pile of wood....those St Mary's boys would be proud of you, heck they would be embarrassed by you! LOL

Makes me miss Clemson....Your Galloper has the same inquisitive "look".


jeff

PS, Boulder was one of the nicest places I ever "wintered"....back in the 70's when it was cool. I made the rookie mistake of trying to ride a bike to the mountains.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 14, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I guess she knows it's going to be a warm night.



Still….. that gorgeous house was protection.
I’ll take it if she doesn’t want it!
Will my queen sized bed fit in there??
Oh… heck…. Never mind the bed..
You have a heat mat!!! ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 14, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Still….. that gorgeous house was protection.
> I’ll take it if she doesn’t want it!
> Will my queen sized bed fit in there??
> Oh… heck…. Never mind the bed..
> You have a heat mat!!! ?


She went into it a little before dark and is sound asleep.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Sep 14, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> She went into it a little before dark and is sound asleep.



See!!!! I TOLD you that was a great house!
She’d be crazy not to LOOOVE it!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 15, 2021)

A list of material cost to complete this house. $37.00, 700 watt electric oil filled heater. Wal Mart $ 40 .00, heat panel. Tractor Supply $167.00 Stanfield heat mat. Osbourne Industries $10.00 extension cord. Ace $16.00 caulk. Ace $20.00 styrofoam insulation. Ace $2.00 paint. Ace $25.00 two lamp dimmers. Amazon


----------



## Ray--Opo (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice job! That would withstand hurricanes here in Florida.


----------

